# The Game That Never Ends



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I love Z's card playing skellies, but I haven't worked up the talent or the courage to try anything that detailed. But I thought of an idea of two skellies playing Monopoly, which has a reputation for being an eternal stalemate if nobody gets a monopoly. I set this up in about 20 minutes. Still some finishing touches to put on like cobwebs and such. Unfortunately, the board and game pieces don't show up under blacklight, so I'll have to place a lantern on the table.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

well no wonder their game is going on forever... they'r eboth too intrested in what's on the ceiling 

so, will this setup have an audio track associated with it?
This looks like it will be a whole lot of fun for your guests. 
Keep up the good work


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I won't have audio this year, but if the TOT's get a kick out of it then I might spruce it up a bit next year.

Oh, and they are more interested in the skull chandelier. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

you can paint the pieces with glow in the dark paint. Its sorta clear but glows really well. you can get it at any craft store.


----------

